# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Bewust leren ademhalen helpt tegen stress en faalangst

## FRANCOIS580

Bewust leren ademhalen helpt tegen stress en faalangst 

*Ademen is levensbelangrijk. Stopt je ademhaling, dan is het in de meeste gevallen over en out. Ademhalen is zo vanzelfsprekend dat je er zelfs niet meer bewust van bent. Dat is er dan ook meestal de oorzaak van dat je op de foutieve manier gaat ademen, zonder het zelf te beseffen. Opnieuw leren ademen met de ademhalingstherapie is dan ook een aanrader. Op de verkeerde manier ademen is immers oorzaak van vele gezondheidsklachten. Met de juiste ademhalingstechnieken geef je aan je lichaam zijn zelf genezend vermogen terug. Wat verstaat men nu precies onder juist en bewust leren ademhalen? Als fout ademhalen aan de basis ligt van vele aandoeningen, met welke klachten kun je dan bij de ademhalingstherapeut terecht?*

We zoeken steeds meer en meer onze toevlucht tot alternatieve geneeswijzen om van onze gezondheidsproblemen verlost te raken. Een van de mogelijkheden is de ademhalingstherapie of Transformortial Breath, een manier van leren ademen dat nu ook bij ons steeds populairder wordt. Bewust en op de juiste manier leren ademen is van groot belang om zowel je lichamelijke als geestelijke gezondheid op peil te houden. Deze ademhalingstherapie op Transformational Breath kwam de laatste jaren vanuit Canada naar hier overgewaaid. Hij werd oorspronkelijk ontwikkeld om onze geboorte te kunnen herbeleven. Dat gebeurde aanvankelijk uitsluitend onder water. Baby's ademen tijdens hun eerste levensdagen op een speciale manier, om te kunnen ontstressen van de spanningen die hun geboorte met zich meebracht.

*Holotrope ademhaling*

Tijdens de ademhalingstherapie leer je opnieuw ademen volgens de onderbroken in- en uitademingscuyclus. Daarbij leer je we opnieuw via je buik ademen. Deze ademhalingstechniek is de meest natuurlijke manier om te ontspannen en van je dagelijkse stress verlost te raken.

*Leren ademen via de buik*

Met een bezoek aan de ademhalingstherapeut leer je opnieuw ademhalen zoals het hoort. De meest natuurlijke manier van ademhalen .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Wendy

Bij yoga leer je ook je ademhaling.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Wendy, daar kom ik zeker op terug!

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb een tijdje yoga gedaan, en vroeger relaxtatieoefeningen om mijn stress/hyperventilatie onder controle te krijgen. En moet zeggen met resultaat.

Als ik het nu moeilijk krijg of heel veel stress pas ik dat toe. Wel raar dat de buikademhaling je zo rustig kan maken!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Dotito!

----------

